# ABC Names of Cars...Or Trucks



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

Starting with the letter A...

Austin Mini


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Bentley

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

Corvette

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Datsun

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

Elcamino

F


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Ford Fiesta

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

GrandAm


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Hyundaii

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Izuzu

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Jeep

K


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

Opps . holly and me posted same timel..

*Kia
L*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

We posted at the same time @tinytn


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

its ok..

*Lincoln

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Mini

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Neon

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Oldsmobile

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Porshe

*Q*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Qoros... * had to google , not much to choose from the q's

*R*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2019)

*Rolls-Royce

S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2019)

*Studebaker

T*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Toyota *

*U*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*Ultima GTR

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

Volvo

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2019)

Wartburg

X


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2019)

Toyota

U/R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

*Range Rover*

*S*


----------



## toffee (Jul 3, 2019)

stingray
T


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2019)

*Toyota*

*U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

Urraco, Lamborghini

V


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Volvo*

*W*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Wrangler  (Jeep)

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

X1 BMW

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2019)

Yukon

Z


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

Zephyr 
A


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Audi

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2019)

*Bentley

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Corvette

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

*Dacia Duster*

*E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Electric Car

F


----------



## Kadee (Jul 12, 2019)

Ford falcon 
G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2019)

oops.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Gremlin (AMC)


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2019)

*Honda

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Impala

J


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2019)

*Jaguar 

K*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 12, 2019)

Kia 
L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Lexus


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

Mazda Miata

N


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Nova (Chevy)

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)

_Oldsmobile 88

P_


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Pinto

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

QX-4

R


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Rolls Royce

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Sebring

T


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Tesla

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Uplander

V


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Vega (Chevrolet)

W


----------



## Kadee (Jul 13, 2019)

Willy’s Jeep 
XY Z 
A


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Ha ha, Willie is my puppy’s name. He cannot drive!

Avalon

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Bently

C


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Coupe de Ville

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Datson


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2019)

Edsel

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

FORD

G


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

Grand Prix

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)

Honda

I


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 21, 2019)

Intrepid, dodge

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeep

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

KIA

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*Lexus

M*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2019)

Mazda 
N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Neon

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

Oldsmobile

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Pony

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Qoros

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2019)

Rambler

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Studebaker

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

T-Bird

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Ute

V


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Volvo

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)

Wagoneer

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Acura

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Buick

C


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Chrysler
D


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2019)

Dodge Dart

E


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 10, 2019)

Explorer

F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

*Ford Falcon

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2019)

Grand Am

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2019)

*Honda

I*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*Infiniti

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Jeep

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

KIA

L


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)

Lincoln

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)

*Maserati

N*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*Nissan

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2019)

*Opel

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Pontiac

Q


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

Renault

S


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*Saturn

T*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2020)

*Toyota

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

ultima

v


----------



## Lashann (Jul 7, 2020)

*Volkswagen beetle

W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

wagoneer

x


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Yamaha

Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)

zylina

a


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2020)

*Accord

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

bmw

c


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2020)

*Coupe DeVille

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)

datson

e


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2020)

*Edsel 

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 8, 2020)

Ferrari

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

gremlin

h


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2020)

*Honda

I*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

Isetta..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Jetta

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)

Karma  (electric car)

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2020)

*Lincoln

M*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*Malibu  [Chevy]*


----------



## Kadee (Oct 27, 2020)

Nissan 
O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 27, 2020)

Oldsmobile

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)

*Pontiac

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Quant

R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 30, 2020)

Rambler (Dodge)


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2020)

*Studebaker 

T*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2020)

*Trans-Am

U*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2020)

*Ultima (Spyder)

V*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Volkswagen

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Wagoneer

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

XPeng

Y/Z


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Yamaha

Z


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Zotye


A


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Alfa Romeo


B


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

Buick 

C


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Chevrolet

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Datsun

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Englon

F


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Ford

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*GTO

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2021)

Honda

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Isuzu

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Jaguar

K*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Kaiser

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Lincoln 

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Mazda

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 18, 2021)

Nash Rambler

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Oldsmobile

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Plymouth

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Qoros

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Rambler

S*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Subaru

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

Tundra 

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Ultima

V


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Valiant

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Wiesmann

X/Y/Z


----------

